# Cutless PGR for Shrubs



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure why I have waited this long, but I'm ready to start experimenting with Cutless 0.33G PGR for shrubs...


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for testing this. Watching this thread for updates!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Ill ask the same question here also...

What are you putting diesel fuel in at the end? Do you have a riding reel mower?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> Ill ask the same question here also...
> 
> What are you putting diesel fuel in at the end? Do you have a riding reel mower?


You don't like the suspense? :bd:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Warning: The stuff isn't cheap. I did have some heartburn with the cost.

As I mentioned in the video, I ended up using right at half the bag at the high blanket rate.

I have a lot of shrubs though. I treated about 1,000 sq ft of mulched beds - containing 106 medium-large size shrubs. So for me the app cost worked out to about $0.85/shrub.

I'll get 2 apps out of the bag. The label says applications should be made 2-6 months apart. I'll probably shoot for somewhere in the 4-month range since I applied it at a high rate.

I had just trimmed everything back during the couple weeks prior to application. It took me 4-5 evenings to get the job done, and I ended up with about 2 truck loads of clippings - so that was really my motivation to give this stuff a try.

Is it worth it? Time will certainly tell. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> Ill ask the same question here also...
> 
> What are you putting diesel fuel in at the end? Do you have a riding reel mower?


That's a good question.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I absolutely hate trimming bushes and shrubs so I have been waiting for a product like this but the price might keep me away.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Interested to hear if you get any... "and in some species intense greening and smaller leaves". Similar to a turf PGR. Didn't see it say anything about increased drought tolerance either. Maybe just mainly the growth suppression.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Any updates @Ware?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Awar said:


> Any updates @Ware?


It's working really well on most of my shrubs - particularly noticeable on my Loropetalum. They're the purple ones that grow really fast and the new growth is very leggy. They are maintaining their shape nicely.

The shrubs that didn't seem to respond as well were the 3 holly bushes against the brick wall on the left side of the video thumbnail above and the large oakland holly growing in the middle of that bed. I also have 3 acadiana holly trees in the back yard that don't seem to suppressed as much. Those 4 holly trees are about 8ft tall though, so maybe they need a little more product.

I'm probably due for another app, but my beds are on drip irrigation so I'll have to wait for rain. That's probably one clear advantage to spraying Atrimmec instead of spreading granular Cutless.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Ware said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates @Ware?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Bbcamillo (Jun 26, 2019)

Ware said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates @Ware?
> ...


Oh my...just clicked on both those product links and got sticker shock ..lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bbcamillo said:


> Oh my...just clicked on both those product links and got sticker shock ..lol


For sure. But did I mention I despise trimming shrubs. :lol:

I sprayed the Atrimmec on Saturday. I mixed up a 4 gallon backpack at the 2oz/gallon rate (8oz), so the cost was $26.37 (I bought the quart bottle). I used a blue TeeJet nozzle and was able to spray all ~105 of my shrubs. So it worked out to about $0.25/shrub. I think I calculated somewhere earlier in this thread that the Cutless cost me about $0.85/shrub.


----------



## Martin (Aug 30, 2020)

And how did the attrimec do for you? I have a ton of shrubs, really beautiful, but tons of work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Martin said:


> And how did the attrimec do for you? I have a ton of shrubs, really beautiful, but tons of work.


I think I liked it better than the Cutless granules because it is a foliar spray.


----------



## Bbcamillo (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for the update John.!


----------

